
Functional Parameters - a neat JavaScript Design Pattern - josscrowcroft
http://www.josscrowcroft.com/2011/code/functional-parameters-a-neat-javascript-design-pattern/
======
demallien
All of a sudden, Ruby's optional parentheses seem elegant

